# Water Current for Mbunas



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

As many already know, I am setting up a mbuna tank with albino socolofi, yellow labs, demasoni, a single steveni taiwan reef, yellow tail acei. I was wondering how strong of a current they like? I will be putting the output on one side and the intake on the other side of the tank (lengthwise). Eheim pro3 and fluval g6 and I also have a koralia powerhead in there (600gph) Is that too much? Too little? How should I angle the output? Should they be submerge so most of the energy and current actually carries through the water? What should I look for in their behaviour (as in what are signs that I should increase or decrease flow)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I personally think mbunas don't mind having a strong current as long as there are areas with no or lesser current (ex. behind rock formations)

I have an eheim 2222 & 2215 in 55g and they create a pretty strong flow .. fishes seem 
to enjoy swimming against the current

as an aside mbunas seem to value caves close to the bottom much more then the ones higher up


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I have an eheim pro3 and fluval g6 running and I also have koralia 2 and koralia 3 powerheads in my 90 gallon.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

well as long as you have some rock formations to block some spots it should be fine I guess .. but then again I'm no expert


----------

